# This article warmed my heart...



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...ts/0105sb_film/+R3+high+speed+developer&hl=en


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

This _film_ stuff, it'll never catch on you know.


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 21, 2005)

Im gonna miss illford


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 21, 2005)

They'll have to pry my film cameras from my cold, dead hands!!!!


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> Im gonna miss illford



They're not dead yet.     They're "restructuring".   Look to www.championphotochemistry.com for your Ilford developing forumulas; apparently they now hold the license for these products.   Still available (except in powdered form), just through a different company.  

But otherwise, Ilford decided to be a presence at this show, which I thought was a good sign.   

I like Ilford's rapid fix; it is a non-hardening fix and easy to use.   Gonna have to find one more big jug of it while I can, I guess, before looking through Champion.


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 21, 2005)

thats ok then. Im sure my photography teacher mentioned it, but I wasnt sure. I'm more worried about getting cheap HP5 400's from college though. So to be safe I bought 6 today.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh yes, whatever would we do without our beloved HP5+....    But that day will not come to pass.  (positive thinking)


----------



## Soulreaver (Jan 23, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> They'll have to pry my film cameras from my cold, dead hands!!!!


Lol, perhaps Michael Moore will put you in his films 

But I am glad they are still researching new products and making the existing ones.They can count on me as a regular buyer, love film.


----------

